#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Gutartige Prostatavergrößerung >

## silvester48

Hallo, möchte mich hier kurz vorstellen. Bin 48 Jahre alt und lebe in der Nähe von Kiel. 
Ende letzten Jahres ist bei mir eine gutartige Prostatavergrößerung festgestellt worden. Werde daher in Bälde operiert (TURP-Methode). Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit? Benötige einmal Infos hinsichtlich des Klinikaufenthaltes. Probleme die eventuell aufgetreten sind etc. 
Wie lange ist man nach der OP ausser Gefecht? 
Wie lange kann ich kein Sport(Fitness, Golf) betreiben?  
Vorab vielen Dank für Eure Infos.  
LG Rollo der Wikinger  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## urologiker

Sei gegrüßt, 
die OP dauert durchschnittlich etwa 45 Minuten, der stationäre Aufenthalt bei regulärem Verlauf um 4 Tage. Wie lange man danach bestimmte Sportarten wie z.B. Radfahren oder aber Saunagänge meiden sollte wird der behandelnde Arzt festlegen, mindestens 2 Wochen Pause werden es aber sicherlich. 
Hoffe, ich konnte helfen. 
Gruß, logiker

----------

